# Need Enclosure TIPS



## jaclyndaniel (Jun 19, 2011)

I have started on my first DIY project
Its a 3 stacker enclosure
But I have everything cut and together, I just need to know what the best bog and paint products can be used for enclosures
Its all chipboard at the moment, now the fun begins....
please reccomend some products 
Cheers
Jac


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 19, 2011)

I recommend you don't use plain chipboard....


----------



## mike_k (Jun 19, 2011)

Chipboard as in melamine coated right... Not raw?


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jun 19, 2011)

As in raw
Dam that sux, I was just going to bog and paint it
Thats what a few people said would be ok


----------



## mike_k (Jun 19, 2011)

Woulda been easier to just use melamine and save yourself the time, the amount of bog and paint you'd use would account for the different in price of the board, maybe even have been cheaper?


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jun 19, 2011)

But it is still going to work, yes?
Its just a fun project that ill make a step closer to finishing everytime I get paid.
I dont mind about the time, It takes my mind off uni and work.
So what bog and paint can you recommend? thats non-toxic


----------



## mike_k (Jun 19, 2011)

I've never tried it? I couldnt help you, making your own enclosure is enough work with out adding all that on top =S sorry


----------



## jham66 (Jun 19, 2011)

You could just cruise the isles of Bunnings and find any water based undercoat/sealer then find a water based low VOC gloss or semi-gloss paint for the top coat. You will still have to give it a good airing. Expect to pay upwards of $30 each for both the undercoat and top coat.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 19, 2011)

dont use waterbased, waterbased undercoat is ok but i would use an oil based top coat as you need the water repelling ability of it. And yes it will have to air out for a while. Make sure you use no more gaps on all th joins before painting to keep out the water...


----------



## longqi (Jun 19, 2011)

Most oil based top coats [enamel] wont stick well to water based [acrylic] undercoats
better to find a decent brand of oil based and use same undercoat and top coat brand
Use plenty to make sure chip board is sealed


----------



## jaclyndaniel (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers for that information
Really helpful
Will see how it goes
ill drop into bunnings most likely wednesday or thursday this week

So just to confirm
Bog it, seal it with oil based bottom and top coat and then paint it?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 19, 2011)

longqi said:


> Most oil based top coats [enamel] wont stick well to water based [acrylic] undercoats
> better to find a decent brand of oil based and use same undercoat and top coat brand
> Use plenty to make sure chip board is sealed


 Waterbased paints are fine under oil based, just dont use a gloss as an undercoat..the reverse is a disaster however, waterbased paint can not be put over an oil based gloss . So either an oil or water based undercoat with an oil based gloss or semi gloss for final coats. You can also use a waterbased top coat gloss but if parts of the enclosure stay wet for longer periods it will start to soften and fail where the oil based will not be affected by water.



jaclyndaniel said:


> Cheers for that information
> Really helpful
> Will see how it goes
> ill drop into bunnings most likely wednesday or thursday this week
> ...



What do you mean by bog it? The top coat we refer to is the final step, it's the final coat of paint that's visible.


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 19, 2011)

jaclyndaniel said:


> Cheers for that information
> Really helpful
> Will see how it goes
> ill drop into bunnings most likely wednesday or thursday this week
> ...


 
A sheet of 16 Melamine is around $45-$65.00 depending on where you look , it would be much cheaper and less hassle to just scrap what you have and get the melamine cut , not to mention wont require any extra stuff to use it for a cage ...


----------



## 1woma (Jun 19, 2011)

mite be a silly idea but would lino be safe to use? just to line it, if you sealed the joins with silicone or something????


----------



## mike_k (Jun 19, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> A sheet of 16 Melamine is around $45-$65.00 depending on where you look , it would be much cheaper and less hassle to just scrap what you have and get the melamine cut , not to mention wont require any extra stuff to use it for a cage ...



I definitely agree with this, there is a reason why raw chipboard is so cheap.


----------



## jham66 (Jun 19, 2011)

The reason I say low VOC water is I had previously painted the interior of a wooden enclosure with either this: Aqua-cover or Aquanamel


----------

